# Il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2015/2016. Terza di fila.



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

Siviglia sempre più nella storia. La squadra di Unai Emery, grazie alla vittoria per 3-1 contro il Liverpool, ha vinto l'Europa League 2015/2016. Ed è la terza Europa League di fila vinta dalla squadra spagnola.

E' record europeo. Mai nessuno prima d'ora, nelle competizioni europee del vecchio continente, era riuscito ad aggiudicarsi il trofeo per tre volte di fila.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

E la Spagna porta di nuovo 5 squadre in CL... pazzesco


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2016)

3 gol in rimonta? Oh nooooo


Mi spiace tantissimo per Klopp. Coutinho ridimensionato


----------



## Dany20 (18 Maggio 2016)

Se la meritano. Hanno giocato come dei dannati per 90 minuti interi. Emery è da prendere ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E la Spagna porta di nuovo 5 squadre in CL... pazzesco



Stanno vivendo un periodo paragonabile a quello dell'Italia negli anni '90. Il calcio è ciclico, questo è decisamente il loro momento di massimo splendore.


----------



## pisolo22 (18 Maggio 2016)

Vorrei lui sulla nostra panchina già dall'anno scorso pensavo che avrebbe fatto bene ancora con il Siviglia ma questa vittoria dell E.L ha del miracoloso per come è avvenuta... più sofferta e credo quindi più bella rispetto alle 2 precedenti , cmq non ricordo ora è record di vittorie consecutive per Coppa Uefa - Europa League nella storia della competizione ???


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

città stupenda in una regione meravigliosa, bravi, ho tifato per voi!


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Maggio 2016)

Emery vince tre EL di fila con squadrette e noi corriamo dietro a Giampy....


----------



## Serginho (18 Maggio 2016)

Senza offesa ma chi esalta la rosa del Siviglia mi sa che di calcio non ne capisce molto. Emery sono 3 anni che vince un trofeo lungo e duro come l'EL, gli vendono i migliori giocatori e fa rendere al massimo dei perfetti sconosciuti. Questo capolavoro è tutto suo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Maggio 2016)

Emery.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma chi esalta la rosa del Siviglia mi sa che di calcio non ne capisce molto. Emery sono 3 anni che vince un trofeo lungo e duro come l'EL, gli vendono i migliori giocatori e fa rendere al massimo dei perfetti sconosciuti. Questo capolavoro è tutto suo



C'è da dire però che lui in campionato ha fatto abbastanza male.. non può lottare per tutto. Questa la mentalità tra quella del siviglia e Napoli.. Napoli pensa di vincere lo scudetto. Il Siviglia parte già con l'idea di lasciare perdere il campionato tanto non vinceranno ed concentrarsi in Europa League.

Il Napoli avrebbe potuto vincere quest'anno.. solo che "vinciamo lo scudetto" lol


----------



## Aragorn (18 Maggio 2016)

Godo


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

per la seconda volta in questa serata ti quoto.

Soria; Mariano, Rami (30' st Kolodziejczak), Carriço, Escudero; Krychowiak, N'Zonzi; Coke, Banega, Vitolo; Gameiro (44' st Iborra).

tra il serio e faceto ho scritto prima che non mi stupirei se, avendo il Milan questi giocatori, si dicesse che il Sassuolo è più forte.

per me il Sevilla è uno dei casi in cui il tecnico incide dando il quid pluris. e in modo significativo.


----------



## Marilson (18 Maggio 2016)

godo immensamente


----------



## Serginho (18 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire però che lui in campionato ha fatto abbastanza male.. non può lottare per tutto. Questa la mentalità tra quella del siviglia e Napoli.. Napoli pensa di vincere lo scudetto. Il Siviglia parte già con l'idea di lasciare perdere il campionato tanto non vinceranno ed concentrarsi in Europa League.
> 
> Il Napoli avrebbe potuto vincere quest'anno.. solo che "vinciamo lo scudetto" lol



Ma te credo che in campionato è dietro, l'hai vista la rosa che ha? E allo stesso tempo vince da 3 anni un trofeo internazionale con sta rosa, chiaro che poi perdi punti in campionato. Poi come ho detto bisogna considerare che gli vendono sempre i migliori, quindi lavoro di primaria importanza. Sono d'accordo col discorso del Napoli, loro infatti dovevano impegnarsi in EL, il trofeo più alla portata per loro


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma te credo che in campionato è dietro, l'hai vista la rosa che ha? E allo stesso tempo vince da 3 anni un trofeo internazionale con sta rosa, chiaro che poi perdi punti in campionato. Poi come ho detto bisogna considerare che gli vendono sempre i migliori, quindi lavoro di primaria importanza. Sono d'accordo col discorso del Napoli, loro infatti dovevano impegnarsi in EL, il trofeo più alla portata per loro



Ed io ho infatti detto che devono scegliere quale competizione competere.. perche se lasciano stare l'Europa League possono benissimo arrivare 4/5 in classifica. Il Villareal è arrivato 4 quest'anno. L'anno scorso il Valencia l'anno prima il Sociedad.. il quarto posto è sempre giocabile. Solo che non pensano allo scudetto


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E la Spagna porta di nuovo 5 squadre in CL... pazzesco



Te l'avevo detto che portava rogna quel finita.  
Mi raccomando anche in Coppa quando segnerà la Juve.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se la meritano. Hanno giocato come dei dannati per 90 minuti interi. Emery è da prendere ad occhi chiusi.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Emery vince tre EL di fila con squadrette e noi corriamo dietro a Giampy....



Emery e' da prendere ad occhi chiusi, anche perche' in giro ci sono solo bidoni. 
Piuttosto ho dubbi se lui vorrebbe venire in questo bordello chiamato Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Emery.



Rapitelo da lì.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siviglia sempre più nella storia. La squadra di Unai Emery, grazie alla vittoria per 3-1 contro il Liverpool, ha vinto l'Europa League 2015/2016. Ed è la terza Europa League di fila vinta dalla squadra spagnola.
> 
> E' record europeo. Mai nessuno prima d'ora, nelle competizioni europee del vecchio continente, era riuscito ad aggiudicarsi il trofeo per tre volte di fila.



Dispiace per il Liverpool... 
Comunque questa del Siviglia è veramente una grandissima impresa,soprattutto con una squadra di sconosciuti che ogni anno è stata ribaltata. Onore ad Emery,questa coppa è sua.
P.s. Mi fa piacere pure per Rami,è un bravo ragazzo e sono contenta abbia giocato e vinto.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Maggio 2016)

Ottimo emery è ancora di più i suoi medici e preparatori atletici....


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Maggio 2016)

Ieri sera comunque il Liverpool è stato derubato in maniera scandalosa...sia chiaro, io preferisco sempre quando vincono squadre latine anziché nordiche, però c'erano 3 rigori solari non dati ai reds...poi tutto quello successo dopo per me ha zero significato..

Bravo il Siviglia ad arrivare in finale, fortunato nel rubarla senza commettere un reato...

Klopp ridimensionato? ennesima finale persa..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Maggio 2016)

Contento per Rami, trattato come un infame. 

Bacca ancor più ridimensionato. Gameiro ha segnato più di lui ma è un giocatore molto più completo tecnicamente. 

Lo andiamo a comprare per 45?


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire però che lui in campionato ha fatto abbastanza male.. non può lottare per tutto. Questa la mentalità tra quella del siviglia e Napoli.. Napoli pensa di vincere lo scudetto. Il Siviglia parte già con l'idea di lasciare perdere il campionato tanto non vinceranno ed concentrarsi in Europa League.
> 
> Il Napoli avrebbe potuto vincere quest'anno.. solo che "vinciamo lo scudetto" lol


L'anno scorso sono arrivati quinti a due punti dalla terza,quest'anno sono anche in finale di coppa del Re...e hanno una rosa che vale un terzo del liverpool...Emery è un mostro.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma chi esalta la rosa del Siviglia mi sa che di calcio non ne capisce molto. Emery sono 3 anni che vince un trofeo lungo e duro come l'EL, gli vendono i migliori giocatori e fa rendere al massimo dei perfetti sconosciuti. Questo capolavoro è tutto suo



Per me il merito è anche della società che sa beccare i 'perfetti sconosciuti'. Con dei polli non si vince. Del resto è la quinta europa league in 10 anni. Roba da pazziiii!!!!!


----------



## wildfrank (19 Maggio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Contento per Rami, trattato come un infame.



Lo dicevo io che era da tenere, ma questa dirigenza da ombrellone quando vede 1 euro non capisce più nulla


----------



## Marilson (19 Maggio 2016)

il Liverpool tra l'altro sarebbe andato in Champions, invece ora e' fuori dalle Coppe. Godimento triplo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

A me non entusiasma il calcio di Emery; tuttavia mette in pratica le sue idee alla perfezione, con estrema abnegazione e professionalità. Non lo si prenderebbe per fare calcio champagne ma con lui i risultati, ormai, sono garantiti. Emery è il profilo perfetto dal quale ripartire.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me non entusiasma il calcio di Emery; tuttavia mette in pratica le sue idee alla perfezione, con estrema abnegazione e professionalità. Non lo si prenderebbe per fare calcio champagne ma con lui i risultati, ormai, sono garantiti. Emery è il profilo perfetto dal quale ripartire.



Il secondo gol di ieri mi ha fatto orgasmare.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2016)

Hanno vinto...ok...ma vogliamo parlare nel primo tempi di falli di mano clamorosi?! Li con ogni probabilità la partita sarebbe finita, anche ne avesse dato solo uno dei due.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il secondo gol di ieri mi ha fatto orgasmare.


Purtroppo non l'ho vista la partita. Ho dato un giudizio complessivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non l'ho vista la partita. Ho dato un giudizio complessivo.



Recupera almeno i gol. Ieri è stata una cosa pazzesca perchè dopo un primo tempo dominato dal liverpool nel secondo se li sono mangiati.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2016)

Speravo perdessero entrambe, ma purtroppo una doveva vincere.


----------



## danjr (19 Maggio 2016)

Più che osannare il Siviglia osannerò Emery, tutta sua l'impresa... Il Siviglia è una sorta di Udinese pronta a vendere i pezzi migliori ogni anno e io odio questo tipo di squadre. Emery è nato per giocare le coppe, più che altro la fase ad eliminazione diretta. Detto questo è come se avessero vinto tre volte di fila il campionato di serie b ehehe


----------

